# Keine E-Mail zum anmelden



## MÃ¤x_imp (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo Ihr da,
brauche Hilfe, bekomme keine e-Mail zum anmelden.
Wenn ich auf diese Seite oder zu Foren möchte kommt immer ich 
soll in meinem E-Mail Fach nach der Mail von Hobby-Gartenteich
schauen und dann folgen. Kommt aber gar keine.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Keine E-Mail zum anmelden*

Hallo Mäx,

der Absender der email ist momentan noch "fliesenwessels....".
Ändert sich demnächst aber.
Schau doch mal in den Spamordner, ob da was aussortiert wurde.
Falls nicht, schick ich Dir erneut ne Mail zu!

Aber eigentlich bist Du doch schon freigeschalten 
Also muss die email angekommen sein.


----------



## Thorsten (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Keine E-Mail zum anmelden*

Moin,

ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. 

Es kommt eine E-Mail vom System "ohne" Absender > fliesenwessels@...

In der E-Mail steht nur "Hobby-Gartenteich...."

Im Zweifel, mal in den Spamordner schauen, irgendwo liegt die Mail.


----------



## Joachim (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Keine E-Mail zum anmelden*

Die Mail hat den Betreff:

"Noch ein Schritt zur Aktivierung Ihres Benutzerkontos bei Hobby-Gartenteich.de nötig"

der Absender ist "fliesenwessels@..." (wird geändert werden) angezeigt wird jedoch "Hobby-Gartenteich.de" als Absender

In der Mail sind dann 3 Möglichkeiten sich zu aktivieren:

1. normal per Link
2. AOL per Link
3. per Aktivierungscode von Hand


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Keine E-Mail zum anmelden*

Da "Mäx" unterdessen 6 Beiträge geschrieben hat und auch als registrierte Benutzer geführt wird - hat sich die Frage sicher erledigt.


----------



## Joachim (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Keine E-Mail zum anmelden*


----------

